# Silver Lake Sand Dunes



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Silver Lake Sand Dunes*

First Time Ever Being There!! 
We Had FUN, but ........WOW! We Need to Learn how to do This Landing Part! More Videos Coming!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Take it from one that grew up riding the dunes. They can mess you up fast. I have probably seen over a 100 people hurt in my adventures. Broken back, neck, to ripped larynx. They can be a lot of fun also. Learn what is on the other side, before you learn to fly.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

What was wrong with the guy?


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, test is pretty peaked so far this year. Alot of high centered vehicles that stop on top..


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Just remember when you get bored running the sand, Atv's are banned from the roads in Golden Township. There is very little public land outside of the dunes in the Township other than the Pentwater Plains. I can show you a lot of private property that has glacial moraines that have big washouts from trespassers tearing them up. 
I have owned property on the power line feeding Upper Silver Lake for over 50 years. It is on an easement so it is all on private property. It is torn to hell in places due to trespassers. One time a jeep show up in my backyard. It came off my powerline easement down the two-track going to the back of my property. That was when the cable went up where the powerline came onto my property went up.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

That sucks multibeard. Trespassing is bad enough but something about power lines..


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Daughter's first time in dunes. She wanted to ride right there. She loves anything to do with sand.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Joel/AK said:


> View attachment 768165
> 
> Daughter's first time in dunes. She wanted to ride right there. She loves anything to do with sand.


That is So COOL!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Did lee catch it in the face or chest on that last one? Looks like her body hit something.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Joel/AK said:


> Did lee catch it in the face or chest on that last one? Looks like her body hit something.


Lee had the wind knocked out of Her, and her Chest is sore where she hit the handle bars and Her Crotch on the Gas Tank, She is Sore, but it could of been much worse.
Today over A Week Later Her Chest Still hurts, but not nearly as bad as at the time it happened.
We took a bit of a break after this, and came back and took our time and had lots of FUN, we will be back to do it again sometime this Summer!
Thanks for Watching, and the Comment!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Rich1028 said:


> Lee had the wind knocked out of Her, and her Chest is sore where she hit the handle bars and Her Crotch on the Gas Tank, She is Sore, but it could of been much worse.
> Today over A Week Later Her Chest Still hurts, but not nearly as bad as at the time it happened.
> We took a bit of a break after this, and came back and took our time and had lots of FUN, we will be back to do it again sometime this Summer!
> Thanks for Watching, and the Comment!


Glad she's ok.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Joel/AK said:


> Glad she's ok.


Thanks!


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Glad she’s ok!!!! I think we will enjoy the sand dunes from your videos!


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

JenP said:


> Glad she’s ok!!!! I think we will enjoy the sand dunes from your videos!


we watched a lot of videos before we went, and thought what we needed to know, but until you experience it yourself, you don't know how it is done.
we learned a lot!
We are more ready for the next time.
and then the hills will be all different, they change from day to day.
but at lest now we know more than we did before.
They are FUN!
thanks for watching, and the comment !


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Rich- what do you guys use to communicate with each other? The hubby and I would like to get something like that


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Rich1028 said:


> Lee had the wind knocked out of Her, and her Chest is sore where she hit the handle bars and Her Crotch on the Gas Tank, She is Sore, but it could of been much worse.
> Today over A Week Later Her Chest Still hurts, but not nearly as bad as at the time it happened.
> We took a bit of a break after this, and came back and took our time and had lots of FUN, we will be back to do it again sometime this Summer!
> Thanks for Watching, and the Comment!



Chest protector! Wish I was wearing one  glad she's o.k. looks like fun. Next time you'll be jumping em


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Just finished prepping my wife's truck for the jeep invasion this weekend. I'm sure she will break it but it all good .


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

JenP said:


> Rich- what do you guys use to communicate with each other? The hubby and I would like to get something like that












we like them real well!


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Joel/AK said:


> Just finished prepping my wife's truck for the jeep invasion this weekend. I'm sure she will break it but it all good .


well here's to hopping that if it gets broken, Your Wife is ok!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I hope she doesn't break it, that's óur ride home....lol 

She slowly learning how to read the sand and drive in it. I'm trying to teach her but all she knows is wide open.


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Awesome thank you!


----------

